# Is there an easy way?



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I would like to kind of "dress up" my kids brand. I want to make a digital image of it out of rope. I have attached a picture of it to help what I am attempting to say make more sense. Is there an easy way to do it? Any program that has that feature or will it just be easier to pick up the pencil and do it myself and then scan it as an image? I am not savvy at all with digital art programs.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

What I hear you saying is that you want this pictures.. but instead of line work you want it out of rope? I can't work on it today.. But I think I can do what you're looking for Sis... Let me put up a sample later on...

D

PS - Ooopsy.. typed in the wrong window.. LOL!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Something like this Sis? (Only the top one is colored in for ease right now)


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

YES! Did you do that by hand or was there a program that writes it in that way?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I just used a font.. and then flipped the C

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well that's exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

KK ...

If you give me till this evening I will do it really nice.. Do you need the slash on the bottom as well? Also let me know what background you would like.. Plain White would be best if you are printing it off. Just let me know. Your wish is my command 

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> KK ...
> 
> If you give me till this evening I will do it really nice.. Do you need the slash on the bottom as well? Also let me know what background you would like.. Plain White would be best if you are printing it off. Just let me know. Your wish is my command
> 
> D


THANK YOU SO MUCH! Yes the slash is part of the brand. I don't have any plans of printing it off. I would just like a nice little visual of it so even the background you have on it is fine with me.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

KK.. I will do it with a couple of different backgrounds  Only takes an extra minute to change it. Look back here sometime this evening Sis (unless I get time earlier)

D


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Here you go Chanda.. Enjoy!! If you want White.. it's in my "Stuff" folder










D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is awesome! Thank you so so much.


----------

